# What transmission does my cruze have



## Jason85 (Jul 10, 2019)

I've been searching for a few days trying to figure out what transmission my 2011 cruze 1.8 has. Some sources say the 1.8 has the 6t30 and some say it has the 6t40. I bought the car with a bad transmission and am looking for a rebuild kit for it.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Jason85 said:


> I've been searching for a few days trying to figure out what transmission my 2011 cruze 1.8 has. Some sources say the 1.8 has the 6t30 and some say it has the 6t40. I bought the car with a bad transmission and am looking for a rebuild kit for it.



Probably 6T40. My 2012 LS has the 6T40. For some reason, GM switched to the 6T30 in 2013, which is what's in my 2013 LS.

To be sure, look on the RPO sticker in the glove box. The code MH9 is for the 6T30. MH8 is for 6T40.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Jason85 (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks like its a MH8 so 6t40. Thanks for the help.


----------

